# Titus Talks



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2012)

Titus Talks by Craig Titus This column does not represent the opinions or views of IronMagazine, it’s advertisers or affiliates. Craig’s column is unedited and for entertainment purposes only, read at your own risk. Can you tell us about the time you knocked out that UFC fighter? I believe Chris Corimer said you knocked him [...]

*Read More...*


----------

